# No crank issue SOLVED 2011 cruze



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes this is the standard fault finding method using jumper cables. As you are trying to move hundreds of amps with a measly 12volts, the slightest resistance will give you a no start problem. Often that resistance can be a microscopic film under a cable terminal that you can't even see.

You said you went to the back of the starter.. i think you mean the solenoid yes?.. So you ended up replacing the +ve battery between the +ve battery terminal and the solenoid as your permanent fix?

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you had the Negative Battery Cable replaced under http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...l-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html?


----------



## mayo302 (Jan 24, 2011)

Correct; the main post off the solenoid ?
And I left the OEM cable in place, just piggybacked on top of it.
Each time this happened I checked negative terminal to ground by adding a negative jumper cable and have checked the common loose connections but I never checked directly to the starter.. dumb of me.
I haven’t added a supplemental ground wire yet but that may be next on the list; fortunately easy.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I'm understanding you, you're bypassing the fuses shown in the first photo. You might have something wrong there.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like a time bomb there. That jumper cable won't stay connected to the starter forever. And when it comes loose. There's going to be 800 amps shorting out on ground somewhere.


----------



## mayo302 (Jan 24, 2011)

I beg to differ regarding the cables going loose. Unless not tightened properly, cables don’t spontaneously loosen - any more often than getting hit by a meteorite. 
I do agree that I should probably go through a fusible link like oem... in case of a car crash causing a short.


----------

